# Alternative Drs.



## HealingTime (May 7, 2016)

Hi everyone. I have been diagnosed with Hashimotos about 2 years ago. I am seeing an endocrinologist and my thyroid levels now are supposedly "normal". He just says that there is no cure for Hashimotos and maybe there isn't. But I do believe with further blood work recommended by alternative doctors to optimize your health, that it is at the very least, to feel better. I still suffer from extreme fatigue at times, brain fog and aches. My question is would it be better to see a functional medicine doctor or naturpath? Has anyone had experience with either one in treating Hashimotos? i know that I can get better with the right help. My endocrinologist is only treating the symptoms. I


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board !

Do you have any labs with ranges you could share?

What medication and dosage do you currently take?

I personally have not had much luck with Endos as far as receiving proper treatment post TT. I found they relied to heavily on TSH only ignoring the Free T -4 and Free T-3 labs which reflect unbound thyroid thyroid hormone in your system.


----------



## HealingTime (May 7, 2016)

Hi and thank you for your response.

Last labs on 11-5-2015

TSH-1.54

T4-1.18

T3-2.7

I go back for blood draw the end of this month.

I am currently taking 112 mcg Synthroid and 10 mg Cytomel.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Please include the ranges for each of those results. Also, do you know which T3 and T4 labs those are (free, total, etc.)?


----------



## HealingTime (May 7, 2016)

OK, sorry, I know that it is necessary, but I can't think)

TSH- 1.54 (Ref-0.82- 1.77)

T4-Free(Direct) 1.18 (Ref-0.450- 4.500)

T3-Free Serum-2.7 (Ref-2.0-4.4)

So I look normal on paper. Any suggestions are certainly welcome.

Thank you!!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

HealingTime said:


> OK, sorry, I know that it is necessary, but I can't think)
> 
> TSH- 1.54 (Ref-0.82- 1.77)
> 
> ...


I believe you transposed the TSH and FT-4 lab ranges.

If that is correct - you are below 1/2 of the range for FT-4 and FT-3.

We recommend people shoot for at least 1/2 range and upwards to 3/4 range if they are experiencing hypo symptoms at 1/2 range.

I for one, would feel fatigued if I had your lab's.

Have you ever been checked for Vitamin D , B-12 or Ferritin?

When in relation to your labs do you take your medications?


----------



## HealingTime (May 7, 2016)

Thank you and you are correct, I transposed the reference range. I can't seem to do anything right anymore and that is not me either.

Also, I don't understand what you mean when you say 1/2 - 3/4 range. Sorry, I don't get it.

My B-12 levels were checked and are fine. Not Vitamin D and Ferritin. I do take vitamins, including Vitamin D.

I take my meds at approximately 6:30 Am every morning and wait at least an hour before I have coffee or food. Labs are usually drawn at 1 PM appts.

I won't get answers for optimization from this endo as I have tried. Primary Care either. i live in Western North Carolina and there just aren't enough docs here or Asheville. I had to wait 3 months to get an appt. with the one that I have. Anyway, the question still remains, in seeking additional help with this-Naturpath or Functional Medicine or does it matter. I would more blood tests to see if my Cortisol levels are high or if I am gluten intolerant.

If you can explain what you mean about the results, I would appreciate it because I am feeling real dumb right now) Thanks again.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

The 1/2 way point of the ranges would be:

T4-Free(Direct) 1.18 (Ref-0.82- 1.77) *1.3*

T3-Free Serum-2.7 (Ref-2.0-4.4) *3.2*

You aren't even close to those numbers, so you are trending hypo.


----------



## HealingTime (May 7, 2016)

Thanks Jenny! So does that mean I need a higher dosage or lower? Where can I find info on that so at least I might be able to discuss it? I feel like crap.

Does TSH have to be balanced with the T3 and T4 or does it matter.

Thank you so much again!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Anyway, the question still remains, in seeking additional help with this-Naturpath or Functional Medicine or does it matter. I would more blood tests to see if my Cortisol levels are high or if I am gluten intolerant.


Beware - my advice is go in educated and have your conversation with the doctor. I went to an integrative doc who was more focused on Female Hormones. I did not let him manage my Thyroid and after 2 visits and him billing my insurance company for over $18,000 I am skeptical - they do, however,t seem to have the best understanding of of thyroid and hormone. My OD does not have alot to say about it - and I am thankful he prescribed by FT-4 and FT-3.

Naturopathic will tend to keep FT-3 in top 3/4 or above range is what I hear most often. Mine was preaching the higher FT-3 view of thyroid hormone replacement. If you need T3 hormone , they are a good place to go if a GP type will not prescribe. Most will point you toward dissected typo over synthetic. Mine was willing to keep me on synthetic since it is working for me.

A GP can manage - it's just a matter of time to find one.


----------



## HealingTime (May 7, 2016)

OK thanks. I am going to have one more conversation with my current endo and move on if he doesn't listen. I am trying to find help that my insurance will pay for, but don't think that is a great option at this point.


----------

